# Harman Kardon Sound Stick Iii or boston acoustics soundware xs 2.1



## coolest111 (Jun 8, 2014)

my budget is around 8k....
i sort of decided on sound stick (w/o wireless) but saw a deal of xs2.1 @ 11.5k and that led me to dilemma help pls....


----------



## sandynator (Jun 9, 2014)

For better SQ Boston Acoustics XS 2.1. its worth 25k normally.
IMO even edifier C2+ or C2XD will beat those Harmon Kardon Sticks in SQ.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

Soundsticks have good looks but never heard their name called for quality, ( I never heard of xs2.1, so u might give it a try as well)


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

Boston Acoustics anytime over HK...

Harman Kardon are more like show off. :\


----------



## sandynator (Jun 9, 2014)

Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS Digital Cinema review - Surround Sound System - Trusted Reviews

Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS Digital Cinema Review | Digital Trends Reviews


----------



## Rajkumar.D (Jun 11, 2014)

coolest111 said:


> my budget is around 8k....
> i sort of decided on sound stick (w/o wireless) but saw a deal of xs2.1 @ 11.5k and that led me to dilemma help pls....



Have you bought the boston acoustics soundware xs 2.1?
If so how is the performance of it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 11, 2014)

Boston any day.


----------

